# Protecting frame from chain slap



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm used to wrapping an old tube around my chain stay to protect from chain slap but that's when my old bike runs the rear derailleur cable down the seat stay. my new el mariachi runs the cable along the chain stay so how can i protect from chain slap this way?

i'd rather not use one of those lizard skins. maybe just tape around the stay instead of a thick tube?

thanks.
ez


----------



## cemeb4dk (Oct 19, 2010)

I use a nice thick black electrical tape


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

or, you could use derailleur cable housing on your chain stay area and then use your tube over it...either or, it's all good.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, guys. i was also thinking about putting hockey tape around it but i think thick electrical tape is nice since some hockey tape can get a little sticky.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The best stuff is self amalgamating tape, also known as self fusing tape. It's available in the electrical section of your local hardware store. It's a stretchy, rubber tape which only sticks to itself, and then within an hour fuses into one solid piece of rubber. So you can wrap any shape chainstay, and end up with, essentially, a custom rubber cover for it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I use gorilla tape. But, I don't have any paint on my frame so I don't have to worry about it pulling anything off if/when I remove it.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of LizardSkins either but I still use it because it's easy to remove for washing the bike. The neoprene is too weak and punctures easily, so I keep the velcro part upwards to take all the impact from the chain. It works pretty well that way.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I went and bought some baseball bat/tennis racket tape. It's cloth-like tape, seems to be very much waterproof and protects my frame pretty well.


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I threw on a tennis overgrip. Works fine


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

JustDSM said:


> TIf there's any area of improvement *I'd* like to see, it would be to have it an 1.5"-2" longer to fit my frame a little better.


You just answered your own question.

Self amalgamating tape is cheaper and works better.



Eric Z said:


> i'm thinking to take it off, you just have to cut it, right?


Exactly. There's no other way to get it off, since it becomes a solid piece of rubber.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

excellent. thanks. i'm going to check out that self amalgamating tape. *bad mechanic,* i'm thinking to take it off, you just have to cut it, right? since it just adheres to itself. thanks!


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Why the hate for Lizard Skins?

Been working quite well for me so far and easy to remove/replace and adjustable unlike tape and adhesives


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

RDTigger said:


> Why the hate for Lizard Skins?
> 
> Been working quite well for me so far and easy to remove/replace and adjustable unlike tape and adhesives


i actually don't hate them, but slid around a lot on mine- maybe my chainstay was in between their sizes. a couple times too the velcro seemed to be pulling apart more than i would like.


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

The Lizard Skins has worked pretty good for me.. If there's any area of improvement *I'd* like to see, it would be to have it an 1.5"-2" longer to fit my frame a little better.


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

i use an inner tube and zip ties


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

DeepseaDebo said:


> i use an inner tube and zip ties


:thumbsup: tube and zip ties are where it's at


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)

Electrical tape is where its at. its cheap and gets the job done. 

Forget lizard skins crap


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been using Cycle Stuff Stay-Wrap that I got from Jensons. At first I though I would have trouble with it unraveling, but it seems to be staying put without the need for any tape on the ends, it still makes a bit of racket when the chain hits it, but the chainstay is untouched.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR409Y03-Cycle+Stuff+Stay+Wrap.aspx


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/3M-2155-Rubber-Splicing-Tape/dp/B001CGVEXS

Even cheaper at Home Depot.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

mtbnoobadam said:


> :thumbsup: tube and zip ties are where it's at


i agree and this is what i usually do this too but can't with my new frame since the cable runs along the chain stay- the tube would be too thick and the cable would rub against it. that's why i was seeing what other options are there.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Eric Z said:


> i agree and this is what i usually do this too but can't with my new frame since the cable runs along the chain stay- the tube would be too thick and the cable would rub against it. that's why i was seeing what other options are there.


Self amalgamating tape gives you the same protection as a tube (they're both just pieces of rubber, right?), while doing away with zip ties, and offering a much tighter and completely custom fit. You can also control how thick you want to make it.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> Self amalgamating tape gives you the same protection as a tube (they're both just pieces of rubber, right?), while doing away with zip ties, and offering a much tighter and completely custom fit. You can also control how thick you want to make it.


i'm sold on it. when i get back home (on a 3-week business trip now), i'm going to pick some up and throw it on there. thanks!


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I saw a Trek branded protective cover for this, do they sell one or does it just come with certain bikes of Trek?


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> The best stuff is self amalgamating tape, also known as self fusing tape. It's available in the electrical section of your local hardware store. It's a stretchy, rubber tape which only sticks to itself, and then within an hour fuses into one solid piece of rubber. So you can wrap any shape chainstay, and end up with, essentially, a custom rubber cover for it.


Came here to post this. This stuff is amazing.


----------

